# JL Stealthbox Subs and NAV system



## bobren4 (Feb 26, 2002)

I just got off the phone with JL Audio's tech and he confirmed that JL has not tested their stealthbox subs with E46 models with NAV system. It is on their "to do" list but as of right now they cannot garanty that their stelathbox subs will fit my 330ci. 

Has any of you guys with the E46 with Nav system actually tried installing the JL stealthbox subs and what was the outcome? 

As I said in my previous posting, a couple of Car Stereo dealers in the bay area would not touch my car because of the nav system. 

GRRR.... if I just knew what a pain in the A$$ this Nav system is...


----------

